# Nail procedure



## Lorisvg (Dec 10, 2012)

What CPT code do I use for this? Nothing I have found seems to fit.

Procedures:
Discussed the risks and benefits of drainage of a suspected paronychia.  Patient gave his verbal consent.  The left thumb was cleaned with Hibiclens and using an 18-gauge needle, a small hole was made in the nail.  A large amount of white discharge was expressed.  A bandage was applied


----------



## taspear (Dec 10, 2012)

per CPT manual it states "For drainage of paronychia or onychia see codes 10060, 10061".


----------



## Lorisvg (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw that, but 10060 and 10061 are for an excision and drainage of a paronychia.
This is a puncture without the aspiration.


----------

